# Stringy Feathers - Nutrition Related?



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all. I checked out a potential new cockatiel a few days ago, and noticed he has stringy feathers. I've attached a picture. I've never seen this before, and wonder if it is a sign of illness, or just that he needs to preen? His cage was VERY dusty, could that be a factor? 

Additionally, could he be split pied? He has white speck on the back of his neck, as well as a few under his wings...

Thanks!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

That looks like pieces of down feathers to me. They are normal.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I replied on this question before.. same thing.. downy feathers


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I just found those feathers on a video with Dr. Ross Perry. He says those down feathers are abnormal, they are a sign of feather dystrophy. Which means it can also be a sign that they have an infection or disease, like liver disease. I would tell the people there that is an abnormality and that the 'tiel needs to be looked at because if it is one of the worse ones like beak and feather disease that can affect all of the other birds there. http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.23...39736&uid=4&uid=3739256&uid=70&uid=2129&uid=2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E00uAheXdo0


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies all!

I took my little guy to the vet and she said it's normal, and he's perfectly healthy. Just extra long downy feathers and to offer him lots of baths. Since he was in a situation where his cage was coated with his own feather dust, I'm guessing he just wasn't too keen on preening in that mess. He has pulled many of them out in the past week or so, but won't bathe. I made him bathe with a spraybottle full of warm water by misting him gently. He just sat there looking grumpy.


----------

